# I want to go to Longy next week 16/17/18



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm up for loosing my cherry at Longy next week :lol: :lol: :lol: looks like I could do wed / thurs / fri at the moment - conditions dependent. It would be an AM trip - but I do not know the deal there - so would be keen for somone to shown me the ropes !!!


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Woppie

I can probably do Friday if you are interested.

Cheers

WIgg


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Cool Wigg

Sounds good for me at the moment as long as a work project doesnt pop up in the meant time. Look forward to it. How long is the paddle out to the 'spot'?

Woppie


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

1500m
But it will depend on the wind and swell.
Should take about 20-25 mins.( Unless you hook up on the way out)

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Cool - ok mate lets just see how the conditions play out and keep in touch through the post. If we could do an earlier day that would be cool (if anyone else is up for it) just in case a work comes up thats an early start...

Woppie


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Thursday ruffles the feathers of my mind.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Wednesdays are good for me (late start for work) ;-)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Looks like Wd / Thurs / Fri then !!!!!


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Wed or Thurs i'm around..


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Maybe Wed to find my feet / arms and a repeat on Friday :lol: :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

In terms of launch conditions - concerns - distance - safety. Is it any worse or better than Cloey

Woppie


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Depends on the swell.
It can range from lake like to very dangerous.
Easy paddle a bit further than Cloey. Longy is a 1500m paddle from the end of the ramp to Whiterock.
When heading out if there is swell there is a few places that waves can stand up and break so on the way out and back just give it a wide berth.
Will fish best in a Noreaster.
Boaties like a bit of distance when they are fishing and even more if they are fishing for reds.
The most important advice I can give is
DO NOT PARK UNDER THE LIGHTS IN THE CARPARK.lmao tou will see why when you see the size of the pelicans.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the advice.....

So the peaky - jumping waves - is that because there is a reef below - or a reef that can be see ??? Is it obvious where the danger is ???

The launch - beach - or boat ramp - is it protected ?????

Pelican Poo - is this the problem - or big feet on your car !!!!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

http://www.akff.net/wiki/index.php?titl ... _Long_Reef


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Mr Peril
your a mine of information - thanks. Is this your article ??

regards

Mr Woppie


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Well after missing kingy heaven last weekend with a mates wedding - I will be a definite starter on either Friday or Saturday (every chance both if the conditions are good). Will be getting to the markets t get some fresh gars and squid and a launch at around 4:45.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

wopfish said:


> Mr Peril
> your a mine of information - thanks. Is this your article ??
> 
> regards
> ...


Thanks Dick. So far, but anyone is entitled to edit it. That is the way of the wiki


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Is the launch spot in the bottom left hand corner of the peninsula ??? As in north east..... If so Ive got on a dive boat here before I think - not to far from a surf club / RSL ????

Woppie


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd be keen to 'buddie' up with someone who's possibly up for tomorrow morning - just to show me the ropes a bit. As some as you know I'm reasonably competent in the open ocean so thats not a worry - well not up until now :lol: :lol:

Regards

Woppie


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I am in for tomorrow.
My mates is have scans so I have the day off.
Checke dthe ramp at lunchtime today.
There is a bit of swell.
Sandmonster was easily manageable.
Only 1 boat out (must have come from Manly as there were no trailers in the carpark.)
Unfortunately there looks like the wind will be there all day too.
Pencil it in.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm still keen for tomorrow - hopefully the Seabreeze predicted 12knts will subside a little first thing in the morning. Wigg, how big was the swell out towards the reef today compared to Saturday - hopefully not showing signs of cresting or breaking ;-(

Anyone know whether Narra bait and tackle are open at 5am - I'd like to get some squid for the trip.

Woppie the launch ramp / beach is just past the Long Reef golf club, can't remember the street names, but can send them tonight when i get home.
Presume launch is at 5.15 - 5.30ish ?
Cheers
Paul


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Paul

The swell may be bigger than saturday but looks more manageable.
There was less wind and chop.
No cresting.
Put it this way the 4.5m tinny with the bimini up disappeared when the sets came in but I would have prefered todays conditions to those experienced on Saturday.
The swell will abate slightly before it picks up again tomorrow afternoon.
Narrabeen bait and tackle wasnt open when I went passed this morning at 6.45 am.
5.30 launch sounds good.

Mr Woppie the boatramp is where you would have got on the dive boat. It is on Anzac Ave.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info fellas - I'll be there at 5ish for 5.30 launch - how long do you think it takes to get there from eastern subs Bondi ??? Whats the quickest way - over the spit ??

Woppie


----------

